# Head Badge



## okozzy (Oct 12, 2011)

Does any one here ever try to re-paint a head badge? and if so what method did you use?

thanks,
Okozzy.


----------



## ridingtoy (Oct 18, 2011)

Here's a thread that might interest you which was just started yesterday - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18939-Professional-HEAD-BADGE-amp-EMBLEM-REPAINTING

Dave


----------



## okozzy (Oct 18, 2011)

*thanks*



ridingtoy said:


> Here's a thread that might interest you which was just started yesterday - http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthread.php?18939-Professional-HEAD-BADGE-amp-EMBLEM-REPAINTING
> 
> Dave




thank you, i will look into it.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Oct 21, 2011)

*Professional head badge painting*

Check out my post..........Wayne Adam


http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showthr...ghlight=Badges


----------



## Wayne Adam (Nov 6, 2011)

*Corrected Link...*

http://thecabe.com/vbulletin/showth...MBLEM-REPAINTING&p=95833&highlight=#post95833


----------

